# Yamaha FG-403MS



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Any FG-403MS owners out there? I just picked one up used/cheap, and an amazed how light and bright sounding it is. Not much about these online. Only produced 2002-04, so maybe not a lot produced?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

ID papers and photos. We don’t believe you (wink wink)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

By the way, anyone can decipher Yamaha codes ? I mean what is (simply) the difference between F, FG and GF(?) appearing in the names of their nylon classical style guitars ?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a FG441s.

It plays great but soundwise, it doesn't hold a candle to my new FG830.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

email Yamaha customer service, they were great with info on my 1971 Fg-180 Red Label


----------

